# Ronald Ng Yuan Chang - Vortex of Two Worlds



## constaneum (Jun 12, 2017)

I've been a part time freelancer music composer who into game music compositions and only recently started releasing instrumental albums. I'm purely a digital music composer . My music style is influenced by composers like Nobuo Uematsu, Yoko Shimomura, Yuki Kajiura, Hans Zimmer and etc.

I've just recently released an instrumental album featuring lead solo strings such as Violin, Viola & Cello. I'm featuring Chris Hein's Viola, Bohemian Violin & Tina Guo's Legato Cello.

Feel free to check out Vortex of Two Worlds. It's out on various stores such as CdBaby, Spotify, iTune and etc.

https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/ronaldngyuanchang.


----------



## Rowy (Jun 14, 2017)

The melodies are somewhat restless. Maybe you're still young, that could explain it. And the harmony is not always flawless (A place called home), but you're still learning; you'll get it right in the end. Your producing abilities are excellent though. What DAW do you use? And what woodwinds and strings ensembles? And reverb?


----------



## constaneum (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm still learning and trying to improve myself every time. Endless learning curves I'll say especially for someone like me who has no knowledge in music theories.

I'm a loyal owner and user of FL Studio. Still reluctant to switch even though there's been countless advises coz it's so easy to use for a noob guy like me. I've tried other DAWs in demo mode last time such as Cubase and I have not a single clue on where to start like how do u load an instrument or plugin and etc...

Strings I mainly use LASS but I layered the 1st violin with Adagio Violin 1.

Woodwinds wise, clarinet and oboe are from Berlin Woodwinds Exp 1 where as the flute is from Auddict.

Reverbs are mixture of Sparkverb, QL Spaces and Valhalla.

Feel free to comment for improvements also. Would like to hear comments. Thanks. It's a forum for composers to help each other after all. Hehe


----------



## constaneum (Jun 14, 2017)

Rowy said:


> The melodies are somewhat restless. Maybe you're still young, that could explain it. And the harmony is not always flawless (A place called home), but you're still learning; you'll get it right in the end. Your producing abilities are excellent though. What DAW do you use? And what woodwinds and strings ensembles? And reverb?



Btw, mind to further explain more on the restless and flawless part? Would like to know for further improvements. Thanks !


----------



## Rowy (Jun 14, 2017)

Sparkverb? I didn't know that one. Must try it. Thanks.

About the harmony, it's nothing to worry about. You'll probably get the hang of it. Usually I suggest young composers that they should take lessons in music composition, but apparently that's a European thing. You're Asian though, known for your ability to study hard, so perhaps you should study (more).

About the melodies, usually a new phrase grows fluently from a previous phrase. I sense a hiccup every now and then, as if you didn't take the time to polish it. Maybe you rush things because of your enthusiasm.

I think you're going to be a great composer of film music. No worries there


----------



## constaneum (Jun 14, 2017)

u mean the melodies don't seem to be connected or linked well from one transition to another eh ? I'll look into that for future works. What has been done, has been done. There's no turning back now. haha.

p/s: I have no intention to become a film music composer. My dream has always been focusing on game music composition. haha


----------



## Rowy (Jun 16, 2017)

constaneum said:


> p/s: I have no intention to become a film music composer. My dream has always been focusing on game music composition. haha



My son has the same dream. I'm starting to think that's just an excuse to play even more games.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 16, 2017)

hahaah. just let him play but make sure he knows how to divide his timetable efficiently though. he needs to make time for studies (main focus) and leisures. i used to be a hardcore final fantasy gamer but ever since i've started working, spending less and less time on such time consuming RPGs but rather focus oon simple games just for relieving stress. haha


----------



## TheNorseman (Jul 13, 2017)

Constaneum, I'm loving the album, man! Do you have any advice for programming that style of percussions?


----------



## constaneum (Jul 13, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> Constaneum, I'm loving the album, man! Do you have any advice for programming that style of percussions?



Thanks dude ! Some tracks are done using various percussion loops from Damage layering with other percussions and drum kits. Some tracks i did my own with drum kits from Damage, Apocalypse Elements, Forest Kingdoms II, Storm Drum 2 and etc.


----------

